
Why Tech Employees Are Rebelling Against Their Bosses - raleighm
https://www.wired.com/story/why-tech-worker-dissent-is-going-viral/
======
sqdbps
> 'I’m pretty sure that no one who took a job at Google thought, "I’m going to
> work for a defense contractor."'

This person can't possibly speak for all other employees. There are many
people who got interested in tech at least partly from exposure to popular
scifi tropes such a weaponized robots.

That is the problem with this kind of reporting, they seek and only publish
the people that confirm the editors assignments; the disgruntled ex-employee
or the self promoting activist and they avoid putting things in perspective
and show that these "movements" are minuscule in the scheme of things.

~~~
badrabbit
Not to mention the infamous Google <-> DC revolving door.

------
tiredwired
They'll find someone else to develop the tech for more $.

